# New Truck!!



## Simusid (Feb 9, 2011)

Well really it isn't a new truck *yet*, it's kinda just a pile of metal.   But it will be here soon!







I told my partner that I was glad I didn't see anything written in sharpie like "fix this later", and he promptly photoshopped it with stuff like "sno-cone machine here"


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 9, 2011)

Who's the manufacturer?  It's interesting to see them build the box on the frame-I always thought the boxes were constructed separately and then mounted.


----------



## Simusid (Feb 9, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> Who's the manufacturer?  It's interesting to see them build the box on the frame-I always thought the boxes were constructed separately and then mounted.



I thought the same thing.  I thought a box was a box, not built like a stick-built house.   It's a Lifeline.  We have had very good luck with them.


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 9, 2011)

Simusid said:


> I thought the same thing.  I thought a box was a box, not built like a stick-built house.   It's a Lifeline.  We have had very good luck with them.



My agency just put a new lifeline in service a year and a half ago.  It's been among the best ambulances we've ever owned.  Best of luck with yours.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Feb 15, 2011)

*Sno-cone machine*

So are you putting a sno-cone machine in or not?


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 15, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> ...It's interesting to see them build the box on the frame-I always thought the boxes were constructed separately and then mounted.



Ditto!


----------



## Simusid (Feb 22, 2011)

So the new truck has left the paint shop.   Unfortunately before I got the pictures, one of our medics, armed with photoshop, got to it first:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 22, 2011)

Simusid said:


> So the new truck has left the paint shop.   Unfortunately before I got the pictures, one of our medics, armed with photoshop, got to it first:



Now that is a fly truck.

my one word response would be...
NOICE!


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Feb 23, 2011)

Simusid said:


> So the new truck has left the paint shop.   Unfortunately before I got the pictures, one of our medics, armed with photoshop, got to it first:
> 
> 
> Yeah - because there's nothing creepy about a bunch of guys showing up in a truck with "I Love Boobies" painted across the side...


----------



## Simusid (Feb 23, 2011)

lawndartcatcher said:


> Simusid said:
> 
> 
> > So the new truck has left the paint shop.   Unfortunately before I got the pictures, one of our medics, armed with photoshop, got to it first:
> ...


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Feb 23, 2011)

Simusid said:


> lawndartcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't notice the "spinners" until this morning.  Good work
> ...


----------



## Simusid (Mar 2, 2011)

The continuing saga.   Lots of wires





And the exterior:






Next shots will be when it's delivered in a couple of weeks!


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 2, 2011)

What sort of light package? All led?

rumbler?


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 3, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> What sort of light package? All led?
> 
> rumbler?


someone after my own heart!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Simusid (Mar 3, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> What sort of light package? All led?
> 
> rumbler?



Yes I believe it is all (or almost all) LED.   We wanted the rumbler but as I posted in this thread  there are apparently mount failures on big trucks


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 3, 2011)

Simusid said:


> Yes I believe it is all (or almost all) LED.   We wanted the rumbler but as I posted in this thread  there are apparently mount failures on big trucks



That's a shame. It's the stock brackets that come with the rumbler that fail? Or the ones that come factory on the truck?

It seems like it could be easy enough to fabricate some sturdy brackets. 
Although it looks like you've got a solid set of horns, so clearing intersections shouldn't be a problem =p


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2011)

That looks like our second line medic unit, just a little newer. I'm honestly not a fan of the chasis as I feel it's way too big. BUt the real airhorns do get peoples attention


----------



## Simusid (Mar 3, 2011)

We're all afraid it's a little big too.  But the guy that designed it *swears* up and down that it's not really any bigger than our GMC 4500, which we really like but they don't make any longer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2011)

Heh, I think our 3500 Kodiak CHasis is too big too... but I'm an odd one that actually likes working in a well laid out Type II


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Mar 9, 2011)

And a fancy new paint job to go with the light package.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 9, 2011)

lol what does that say?


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Mar 9, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> lol what does that say?



No clue. I am just hoping that if I keep doing this they'll stop emailing me pictures.


----------

